# Shakes & Fidget  The Game



## sixninety69 (23. Juli 2010)

Huhu!

Ich suche nach Leuten die das Shakes & Fidget Browsergame spielen und Lust haben auf Server 9 meiner Gilde beizutreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab kürzlich wieder neu angefangen und würd mich freuen wenn sich vieleicht einige von euch mir anschließen würden!!

Die Gilde heißt "Juggernaut" und durch den Ausbau erhaltet ihr zusätzlich Gold und Erfahrung beim Questen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ihr gerade erst damit anfangen wollt dann registriert euch einfach unter  http://s9.sfgame.de/index.php?rec=2130

und meldet euch dann via ingame Post bei Stacy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

